# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مدت زمان رشته پزشکی دقیقا چقدره؟

## AB-TRL

سلام
لطفا کسی که اطلاعات دقیق داره بگه
در بهترین شرایط حداقل چند سال طول میکشه تا تخصصتو بگیری؟مثلا بخوای تخصص قلب بگیری....

----------


## mlt

سلام
یه سوال برام پیش اومده اگه بعضیا دوباره شروع نکنن که الان وقت این سوالا نیست و......
پزشکی(عمومی)7سال طول میکشه
امکان داره زودتر تموم بشه
مثلا تابستون برداری

----------


## Ali jk

پزشكيهايي ك الان ميرن بخونن
٦ سال عمومي طول ميكشه
٤ سال هم تخصص قلب
زودتر هم ميشه تموم كرد ولي كسي نتونسته تا حالا
چون درساي عمومي و نظري و برميداري 
در حاليكه درساي تخصصي فيزيوپات و انترن و.. اونقدي نمره كم ميكنه از معدلت ك نخاي عمومي ها رو زود برداري

----------


## mlt

حالا چقدر کم میشه؟


> پزشكيهايي ك الان ميرن بخونن
> ٦ سال عمومي طول ميكشه
> ٤ سال هم تخصص قلب
> زودتر هم ميشه تموم كرد ولي كسي نتونسته تا حالا
> چون درساي عمومي و نظري و برميداري 
> در حاليكه درساي تخصصي فيزيوپات و انترن و.. اونقدي نمره كم ميكنه از معدلت ك نخاي عمومي ها رو زود برداري

----------


## Ali jk

نهايت يه سال

----------


## mlt

اون درسا تخصصی که گفتی دندون هم داره؟


> نهايت يه سال

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arash2001


سلام
یه سوال برام پیش اومده اگه بعضیا دوباره شروع نکنن که الان وقت این سوالا نیست و......
پزشکی(عمومی)7سال طول میکشه
امکان داره زودتر تموم بشه
مثلا تابستون برداری


من پرسیدم گفت نمیشه نمیدونم رو چه منطقی ولی پزشکی تهرانم میخوند
هر چند پزشکی نوین شده ۶ سال اگه بتونید جزو رتبه های برتر مناطق یا علوم پایه باشید از طرح معاف میشید و اونجوری یه سال به نفعتون میشه*

----------


## Ali jk

اره دارن ولي دندونا درسشون خ راحته
زود هم تموم ميشه

----------


## Kendall

> پزشكيهايي ك الان ميرن بخونن
> ٦ سال عمومي طول ميكشه
> ٤ سال هم تخصص قلب
> زودتر هم ميشه تموم كرد ولي كسي نتونسته تا حالا
> چون درساي عمومي و نظري و برميداري 
> در حاليكه درساي تخصصي فيزيوپات و انترن و.. اونقدي نمره كم ميكنه از معدلت ك نخاي عمومي ها رو زود برداري


دارو و دندون چطور؟
میشه زودتر تموم کرد؟(به شرط اینکه بتونی 24واحد برداری)

----------


## Kendall

> اره دارن ولي دندونا درسشون خ راحته
> زود هم تموم ميشه


شما اگه برگردی عقب باز هم دارو میخونی؟
دلیل شما برای انتخاب داروسازی چی بوده؟

----------

